# Littlehampton Comprehensive School



## Reaperman (Oct 8, 2012)

The buildings at Elm grove Were completed 1940 (apparently seeing use as a war hospital) before the local girls school moved in. In 1962 It was renamed Maud Allen Secondary modern.

The Hill road buildings were opened on an adjacent site in 1959 and the local boys school moved in, by 1962 it had been renamed Andrew Cairns Secondary School.

Both schools merged to form Littlehampton Comprehensive School in 1972, Following the decision in 1965 to abolish the eleven plus and grammar school / secondary modern system in favor of comprehensives.

A series of extensions and revisions to the existing buildings followed; The canteen at elm grove was converted into classrooms and workshops and the stage was bricked up. In 1991 a major arson attack resulted in the building of a new science block and a library. A number of prefabs and temporary classrooms were also added to cope with increased student numbers.

By the end of the 1990's the name had changed to Littlehampton Community School and it was one of the ten biggest in the country with around 2000 pupils. 

In 2003 It became a specialist business and enterprise school and in 2007 applied for academy status. Reopening as an academey in September 2009. A new school was built on the playing fields. In The summer of 2012 The buildings at elm grove and hill road were closed. 

Asbestos removal has begun and stripping of the buildings for salvage. It was a bit of a strange explore for me as I went to school here! We saw slightly less of the Hill road blocks as asbestos removal were in 



*Elm Grove Buildings (Maud Allen) *
















































































































*Science Block*
















*Hill Road Buildings (Andrew Cairns)*































































































​


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nicely captured and outstanding photographs! Cheers dude!


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 8, 2012)

cool! Looks a nice mooch


----------



## vmlopes (Oct 8, 2012)

Some nice shots there


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 8, 2012)

loving this, well done. Need to check this out


----------



## King Al (Oct 8, 2012)

Great report RM, very interesting looking place! 

Does seem like such a waste of perfectly good school though! Why just build a new one on the playing fields?


----------



## Bones out (Oct 8, 2012)

I do like a closed school.... Cheers


----------



## maxmix (Oct 9, 2012)

Great visit, not too chavved either


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice report and cracking pictures looks a good explore , Thanks .


----------

